# Older Bear bow for bowfishing.



## meatman6281 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ne bodyt else done this. I ended up taking an old bear bow and turning it into a bowfishing rig. Im not sure which bear it is but the riser is a solid pices of wood that almost looks a little like paneling and the riser look to be made of wood. And it a siver or nickel colored bear coin on it.


----------

